# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Authentic carniolan BQueens (apis m. carnica) from Slovenia - BQ Breeders' homepage

## beequest

[edit]I've removed the link. We ask that commercial operations wanting to advertise here first advertise in the Scottish Beekeeper Magazine.
Further details avilable in the FAQ thread.


Regards

Nellie.

----------


## Arfermo

Why import - more problems for the bee community. We have enough in UK to satisfy all needs surely - including carnies if you really must have this swarmy type, though gooness knows why the local mongrels are not good enough.

----------


## Jon

Every British and Irish National Beekeeping body has an anti import policy as far as I know.

----------


## COVENANTER

some queen suppliers seem to be jumping on the band wagon and asking one hundred pounds for mated  queens.surely they will reap what they sow and are most of our bees not the products of imports in the early 1900 s Is this not an example of double standards. and how many strains did brother adam bring into  the uk in his search for the perfect bee.personaly i am an advocate of our native black bee

----------


## Jon

It depends where you are.
Parts of Ireland Scotland and Wales have pretty pure AMM populations.

Leaving aside the legacy of past imports, importing today runs the risk of introducing a new disease.
The most obvious recent example is varroa.

----------

